# ~Accomplishments~ (1 Viewer)



## joonho1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wrote a difficult portion of a writing piece? Something good happen to you? Just feel good and want to post something positive? This thread is for YOU! 

I got this idea when I won my local library's writing contest. I thought of the forums here and the idea sprouted! 

So any accomplishments or good things can be posted here! 

Thanks, joonho1

PS: Yeah, I spelled 'Acconmplishments' wrong... it's a typo...

Edit: No you didn't! *whistles innocently* ~Foxee
Edit2: Thanks...


----------



## garza (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't worry about it. AP has good copy editors in Backbushastan, or is it Outer Backbushastan now? 

Anyroad congratulations on your contest victory.


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 17, 2010)

I woke up this morning, put my two feet on the floor and walked to my computer chair.

That’s all I accomplished today.  :joker:

Oh, and I put my pants on.


----------



## MeeQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I accomplished self satisfaction with the notion I am better than nearly all human life.


----------



## joonho1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Garza- Thanks. 
RoundEye- Lol...
MeeQ- Of course.

New accomplishment- I dragged myself to this website and posted something.


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 18, 2010)

MeeQ said:


> I accomplished self satisfaction with the notion I am better than nearly all human life.



Key word being “nearly”. What human life do you consider better then you? I can’t wait for this answer.


----------



## MeeQ (Sep 19, 2010)

My split personality (she knows whom she is)


----------



## mandax (Sep 20, 2010)

My LSAT goal for October is a 165.  After being stuck at around 161 for a week or two, I took an LSAT preptest today and scored a 170.  Not going to lie ... I was on the verge of tears.  Now I'm afraid to take another pretpest -- don't want to ruin my inflated ego!


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 20, 2010)

Accomplishemnts:

I have a job
I have good grades
I don't do drugs
I haven't killed anybody.
I wrote a 4,500 word short story


----------



## RoundEye (Sep 20, 2010)

MeeQ said:


> My split personality (she knows whom she is)



Really lame answer, I thought for sure you were going to give me an answer much more imaginative then that.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 21, 2010)

I actually used to have lunch, frequently, with somebody who had  cerebral palsy because he frequented my parents' cafe. The bare facts  about an affliction never do the suffering a person like that goes  through justice.I wouldn't wish a day of that on anybody. I think  they're far more remarkable than most, certainly moreso than those who  take a cruel pleasure in the struggles of others, whether they have a  pretty face or perfectly operational muscular and skeletal features or  not.


----------



## caelum (Sep 21, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> I actually used to have lunch, frequently, with somebody who had  cerebral palsy because he frequented my parents' cafe. The bare facts  about an affliction never do the suffering a person like that goes  through justice.I wouldn't wish a day of that on anybody. I think  they're far more remarkable than most, certainly moreso than those who  take a cruel pleasure in the struggles of others, whether they have a  pretty face or perfectly operational muscular and skeletal features or  not.


 
My little brother has CP.  He's pretty lucky, though, compared to most cases.  Has most of his motor control and his aptitude is sharp.


----------



## MeeQ (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not happy my posts keep being deleted. Censorship is twice as evil as i could ever be. 

Truth will set you free whilst the anger opens up your eyes.


----------



## Baron (Sep 28, 2010)

MeeQ said:


> I am not happy my posts keep being deleted. Censorship is twice as evil as i could ever be.
> 
> Truth will set you free whilst the anger opens up your eyes.


 
Posts only get deleted if you disregard the guidelines. Read them and stick within them and you'll have no problem. You agreed to them when you registered regardless of whether or not you took the time to read them.

If you have any gripe with staff then I suggest that you take it up with whoever it is by personal message rather than derailing threads. That's assuming you don't want more posts deleted.


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Called my 86 year old woman friend this morning who has Parkinson's. She has no computer and was asking me about altenative treatments. I'm sending her off some info this morning.


----------



## Msweeble (Sep 28, 2010)

Im going to New York next week with my boyfriend

EVERY time I have booked a holiday with a boyfriend (including booking a honeymoon with my ex fiance), we have broken up before going on it...if we manage another 9 days then I may have broken the cycle!!


----------



## Danvok (Sep 28, 2010)

I've woken up before 4 PM and have decided to not put on pants for the rest of the day.


----------



## Yarris (Sep 28, 2010)

doubled my post count today


----------



## caelum (Sep 29, 2010)

Yarris said:


> doubled my post count today


 I think I'm gonna have to try that one.


----------



## Msweeble (Sep 29, 2010)

Danvok said:


> I've woken up before 4 PM and have decided to not put on pants for the rest of the day.



Sounds like an EXCELLENT way to spend the day


----------



## Nellie (Sep 29, 2010)

I met the husband of a local author yesterday while having my car tuned. Gave me her name and the publisher's name, some good advice. 
Now I can use the advice and finish my memoir.


----------



## gore-xx (Oct 2, 2010)

I am proud that I actually worked my full 9 hour shift today being sicker than holy hell.  I thought for sure I would tap out and leave early. The greater accomplishment will be when I get through this 6 day work week -__-


----------



## funnygirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Bought a second-hand book for $3 yesterday. When I got home I found it was signed by the author, bonus


----------

